# How to uncheck Read Only on a folder



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,
I need to know how to uncheck read only on an 'ultimate folder' (by this I mean a folder that contains multiple other folders that then contain files and folders etc). Everytime I press to uncheck it and I apply then ok, it checks itself later on.
Please help as I need this to do World at War zombie mapping.
Thanks
Spaceinvaders01 :angel:

PS: If you do know how, I would prefer it if you sent me an email at my address: _Removed Email - This is a public forum, you could get spam._
Or you can post below but I would prefer email
Cheers


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have the game installed in program files, the security will prevent you from tampering with files to a degree. I suggest you start off with reinstalling the game to something like

C:\Games\COD World at War\

Then after you've done that you should right click on the folder

properties
security (tab)
edit (button)
allow full control for all users especially the none admin user


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, is there any simpler way (i.e can you grant yourself access to do this?)
Thanks anyway


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well program files always have some extra security even if you do run a batch program which I have to give you all of the security access. This is jcgriff2 little batch file I've used a bunch of times.

I have all my games on separate hard drive but that's only dude to space concerns. If I didn't have my 5 HDD's I would have my games in something like this:

C:\Games\

I like being able to have things separate so I can search for them if I'm modding or I want to get rid of something.

if you're wondering this is what is in the file



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\runas]
> @="Take Ownership"
> ...


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok thanks. I will re-install it to a 'My Games' folder.

Thanks a lot McNinja   
Spaceinvaders01


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have done all you have posted in the first post and it still doesn't work. I have given ALL users Full Control, but then I uncheck read only, press apply then ok. But later the read only gets rechecked. Why is this? I have put the World at War root directory in the 'my games' folder and not program files


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I just read this thread, and I was going to suggest something that may help you in the future. Correct me if I'm wrong McNinja, but if your game is already installed then instead of reinstalling it to C:\Games you may be able to drag-and-drop or copy/paste the game folder there.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Program files has issues with with security. Even with full security on for all users I think that area is a bit more sandboxed in to give the UAC (user account control) more leverage on how programs run.

In my experience installing games to program files always makes it much harder to modify later. I find practical and aesthetically pleasing to know where my games are all installed. Its like how I organize my video files to things like;


Prime time
Anime
TV series 
Cartoons

Movies
Anime
Action


The list goes on. Its really easy to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok. Like I said in a previous post - i re-installed it, and followed what you said, but I would uncheck read only and apply. Then when I right click back on it then go to Properties it has re-checked itself. I have given ALL users Full Control in the Security tab.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's the windows help solution for the problem 

You cannot view or change the Read-only or the System attributes of folders in Windows Server 2003, in Windows XP, in Windows Vista or in Windows 7


> Warning If you remove the Read-only or System attribute from a folder, it may appear as a ordinary folder and some customizations may be lost. For example, Windows customizes the Fonts folder and provides a special folder view that permits you to hide variations, such as bold and italic. It also permits you to change the folder's view settings in ways that are specific to fonts. If you remove the Read-only and System attributes of the Fonts folder, these customized view settings are not available. For folders that you have customized by using the Customize tab of the folder's Properties dialog box, the folder icon and other other customizations may be lost when you remove the Read-only attribute.
> 
> If a program cannot save files to a folder with the Read-only attribute, such as My Documents, change the Read-only attribute to System by using the Attrib command at a command prompt.
> 
> ...


So I want to remove the read only attribute I type in the run box;
_attrib -r +s F:\Teamspeak_


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. I have tried this on the Command Prompt and nothing seems to work. I try using the whole path, just the folder, and other variations and nothing seems to work. BTW: I am using Windows 8 OS.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Windows 8: Take Ownership Of Files & Change Folder Permissions

Just a warning after going through this page.



> Once file permissions have been gained, you will be able to modify file content, rename it, delete and change file’s extension. However, changing default file security settings will leave system files vulnerable to external attacks. So, it’s advised to restore the original file access settings after making required changes.


You could try this too in admin command prompt.

Read-only File and Folder Attribute - Windows 7 Support Forums


> attrib -r "C:\Users\UserName\Desktop\Folder\*.*" /S /D


Just change the folder path.


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Everything I do it says 'Parameter format not correct -'
This is what I type into the Command Prompt:
attrib -r c:Users\Spies007\My Documents\My Games\World at War\raw

BTW What I want to do is:
There is a folder in the root directory of World at War called 'raw' and this contains many other folders that contain files. I want ALL of the folders within 'raw' to be unchecked for read only. I need this so one of my programs that you need to use to mod can see the folders.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You should be typing 

_attrib -r "c:Users\Spies007\My Documents\My Games\World at War\*.*" /S /D_


----------



## Spaceinvaders01 (Feb 19, 2013)

I try that and it says 'Path not found'


----------

